# Buying a new bike questions



## flefster (Jul 31, 2013)

I started riding about 2 years ago. I used my dad's Fuji cross town 2.1, a "comfort hybrid". I have ridden about 6000+ miles on it and haven't looked back since. Obviously, it's time for me to get a real bike. I have been looking a lot at the new 2014 Cannondale models. A Synapse seems to fit me very well and i like the idea of a "comfort road bike", not an outright racing bike. 

My friend works for the army and can buy bikes from Cannondale for about 45% off MSRP through an outdoor recreation program. Has anyone heard of this of this before? I was wondering if it was such a good idea because they might not be able to properly fit me on the bike (my friend is the one working there and picking it up) and if I have issues with the bike I may have limited warranty/repair options. The upfront money I can save is very appealing, but does anyone think ordering this way might not work out?

Secondly, I was wondering if you guys could help me choose a model. I have narrowed it down to the Synapse Carbon 5 105, Synapse Carbon 4 Rival, and Synapse Hi-Mod Carbon 3 Ultegra. With the discount I would only be paying about $2350 for the Hi-Mod and I love the added features it gives me, the colors, the somewhat rare frame and all of that. At the same time, money is always a concern, and I am starting to think I might not even notice a big difference between the Hi-Mod 3 and the carbon 5, since I am used to my mediocre hybrid. Also, maintenance might be more money for the more expensive bike. Can anyone speak to these two concerns I have? I can get the carbon 5 for only $1250, saving over a thousand dollars, potentially for upgrades.

Thanks for any input and steering me in the right direction!

PS: I really like the built-in-light (as dumb as it may be) because I sometimes ride at night. Does anyone know which models have this?


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

As a new rider who's unsure of fit and probably lack a lot of mechanical skills; buying it from through your friend's military discount is a bad idea. You need the services of a bike shop and you won't get them if you don't buy it from a local dealer. You'll also be able to test ride the various sizes before purchase, a BIG bonus. A bro' deal like you'd get from your buddy is only wise if you know your size and do your own wrenching.

Skip the carbon and get the Synapse Disc (aluminum) 105 for less money. If you can find a Synapse (aluminum) with caliper brakes and 105 gear, get that. As a new rider, you shouldn't buy an expensive bike. Many riders wind up on the wrong size bike first time they select a size and if you do your own maintenance it's better to learn on less expensive parts where if you break something, it's cheaper to replace.

I would ignore any built-in light features as it may be difficult to find repair parts or a replacement light should a built-in light fail. Aftermarket lights are cheap, effective, and can be replaced in minutes without tools.


----------



## ksauers (Sep 3, 2012)

My nephew in in the Marines and he's never heard of an outdoor recreation program like that.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Yes, I have heard it that program

I suggest using Bike Fit Calculator | Find Your Bike Size | Competitive Cyclist

to determine your fit and frame size.


----------



## flefster (Jul 31, 2013)

Peter P. said:


> Skip the carbon and get the Synapse Disc (aluminum) 105 for less money. If you can find a Synapse (aluminum) with caliper brakes and 105 gear, get that. As a new rider, you shouldn't buy an expensive bike. Many riders wind up on the wrong size bike first time they select a size and if you do your own maintenance it's better to learn on less expensive parts where if you break something, it's cheaper to replace.


As someone that's ridden over 7000 miles on a cheap hybrid bike I feel like I should at least get a full carbon fiber frame. Yeah, I'm a beginner still but I know I like cycling and I'm not going to give it up any time soon. I will be riding this bike a lot. And not to sound like a jackass but I don't find the synapse carbon 105 to be expensive. As far as the brakes go, I don't know which (caliper or disc) would be better. I am about 6' 4" 200 pounds if that makes any difference.

As far as the fit goes the bike comes in 56, 58, and 61 cm. I am almost certain the 61 cm will be the best fit. I went to a local bike shop and they said a 62 or 63 cm bike would fit me best. Not sure if the 1 or 2 cm is enough to make a big difference. I am on a 56 cm bike right now and feel a little cramped on it but have never felt sore or been injured on it. A local bike shop simply moved the seat and handlebar around a little.

Thank you everybody for the advice.


----------



## jeepsouth (Nov 28, 2011)

flefster said:


> As someone that's ridden over 7000 miles on a cheap hybrid bike I feel like I should at least get a full carbon fiber frame. Yeah, I'm a beginner still but I know I like cycling and I'm not going to give it up any time soon. I will be riding this bike a lot. And not to sound like a jackass but I don't find the synapse carbon 105 to be expensive. As far as the brakes go, I don't know which (caliper or disc) would be better. I am about 6' 4" 200 pounds if that makes any difference.
> 
> As far as the fit goes the bike comes in 56, 58, and 61 cm. I am almost certain the 61 cm will be the best fit. I went to a local bike shop and they said a 62 or 63 cm bike would fit me best. Not sure if the 1 or 2 cm is enough to make a big difference. I am on a 56 cm bike right now and feel a little cramped on it but have never felt sore or been injured on it. A local bike shop simply moved the seat and handlebar around a little.
> 
> Thank you everybody for the advice.



I've only been seriously riding a couple of years myself, so I am far from being an expert. However, you asked for opinions, so I will offer mine.

If the pricing and the deal you can get on the bike is legit, buy the best bike you can afford and ride the hell out of it. I recently switched from Shimano 105 to SRAM Red and I can tell you that there is definitely a difference. I am far from expert, but there is just no comparison between the two groups. The higher priced Synapse has that price for a reason. Better frame, better wheels, better crankset....better everything. And, if even a rank amateur like myself can discern a difference, I'm sure you can too. So, if you can afford it, buy the higher priced (better equipped) bike.

As to fit, proper fit is very important. There are several online fit calculators (try the one at Competetive Cyclist) and take some test rides. Be up front with the LBS, especially the Cannondale dealer. Let them know what you're doing and assure them that you will patronize them for service, parts, supplies and so forth. I have never met a LBS owner that was anything other than extremely helpful when they are dealt honestly with. Even if you don't buy the Cannondale from them, they stand to get some business from you over the life of the bike. Just be honest from the start and I am sure it will turn into a good relationship. And, do patronize them!!

I'm sure some people may find my lack of experience and advice laughable, but my advice is based upon my own experience in buying and upgrading bikes over the past couple of years.

Good luck.


----------

